# IBS and Type 2, how can I manage both to loose weight?



## CarTer*555 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and newly diagnosed Type 2. 
I have been told by one dietician to increase my carbs, and fibre, but another dietician said I need to decrease my carbs and fibre. Eat more dairy and fruit and veg... 

Well this is confusing.

 I am Lactose intolerant, and most of the lactose free dairy products are really high in fat. fruit and veg can make my IBS worse, and with diarrhoea format of IBS, fibre is sometimes difficult to manage. 

How can I loose weight when the Lactose free foods are high in fat?

I would appreciate any help on IBS and Type 2, and loosing weight?

thanks


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 8, 2021)

That sounds difficult to manage. Are there some veg that work better for your ibs than others? Losing weight is about quantity of food really, so if you can eat smaller portions or reduce snacks to take in less calories whilst sticking to foods that work for both your ibs and blood sugars (some experiments needed!) then you should lose weight. How do lower fibre things like fish, eggs, chicken, salad etc work for your ibs?


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 8, 2021)

It can be confusing when you get different massages from the 'experts' who you assume have done similar training to be certified as a Dietician.
I believe there are a few people here who have IBS so hopefully they will chip in to offer some suggestions as to how you can manage all aspects of your conditions.
There may be some posts you can find if you do a search which will help.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2021)

All I would say is don't be frightened of fat. We have been misinformed for years about it. If you cut carbs, which will help your diabetes management and you should lose weight. You have to get energy from somewhere though and the only 2 other options are protein and fat. In the absence of enough carbs, 40% of protein is broken down into glucose but only 10% of fat and over a much longer period of time, so increasing fat in the diet is the obvious choice. The great thing about fat it that it is that it is satisfying and makes you feel full because it takes longer to digest. One of the causes of our current obesity crisis is that we cut back on fat and the food industry replaced that fat with carbs mostly sugar but starches too to improve flavour and texture of food that was no longer as pleasant to eat with the fat removed. Yoghurt is a classic example of this.... Remove the natural fat from the milk and add in extra sugar to make it sweeter and starch to thicken it because it has become watery without the cream. Add in lots of artificial colours and flavours and people will happily eat it and because it is low fat they even believe they are making a healthy choice. This is the prime example but there are many others and over time our tastes have changed and as a result we want that sweetness in food more and more but it triggers insulin production which stores that sugar as fat in the cells of our body because we are eating more than our body needs for energy, so those low fat products are actually making us fatter.... and the food industry is making a killing because those carbs they add are cheap.

I found this presentation the other day by a doctor in America who specializes in treating obese people and particularly those with diabetes.... which might help you to understand it a little better





__





						Dr Sarah Fellberg TED - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

@rebrascora .If I remember right, too much fibre or fat can cause problems when you have IBS .


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2021)

I didn't think fat was a problem with IBS but I know some types of fibre can cause difficulty with it.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

@CarTer*555 .
I am sorry to say that diabetes often doesn’t play well with other conditions.
With IBS if I remember right both fibre and fat can cause problems if you have too much of them,  I assume how much is very individual, so you may need to do some experimenting.
whereas with diabetes it is as @rebrascora says. 

The dietician who told you to increase fibre and fat, is likely to be a diabetes dietician, so will be expert in that field and may not understand too well about IBS management.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I didn't think fat was a problem with IBS but I know some types of fibre can cause difficulty with it.


I just looked this up 








						Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) - Diet, lifestyle and medicines
					

Find out how the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) can often be managed by diet and lifestyle changes.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2021)

I wonder if the problem with fat is the length of time it takes to break down and if having an IBS episode then that causes problems because the calories cannot be extracted but if the OP needs to lose weight and IBS is managed through diet and not irritated then fats should be helpful. As you say, like diabetes, it may be individual and you need to experiment to figure out what works for you. All I am saying is don't rule fat out purely on weight loss or general dietary advice and avoid low fat foods both for your diabetes and weight loss.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> I wonder if the problem with fat is the length of time it takes to break down and if having an IBS episode then that causes problems because the calories cannot be extracted but if the OP needs to lose weight and IBS is managed through diet and not irritated then fats should be helpful. As you say, like diabetes, it may be individual and you need to experiment to figure out what works for you. All I am saying is don't rule fat out purely on weight loss or general dietary advice and avoid low fat foods both for your diabetes and weight loss.


Oh yes I agree


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2021)

I am now quite sceptical about all NHS dietary advice these days. It is all governed to some extent by the low fat "eatwell" plate and then just modified slightly for different conditions, but the "fat is bad" mindset is so heavily entrenched I think it just gets included everywhere. It almost seems to be the first consideration with any suggested NHS dietary plan.


----------



## CarTer*555 (Apr 8, 2021)

thank you @rebrascora and @Ljc for your comments, it is confusing, some fats can cause bloating and cramps, with IBS sufferers. I have had IBS for 35 years, since I was 20, and although some times I have to run like a lightning bolt to the loo if I eat something that upsets my IBS, I have pretty much managed it ok. however in past few years going through the menopause and having a spare tyre around my middle, and now getting diabetes, has been hard to capture weight loss pattern. 
I have tried all those so called Lactose free products, but although they have taken out the Lactose, they have increased the fat, and it isn't good fat, it is very watery too. Not much taste either. but when you look much closer to these products as I have to with the diabetes diagnosis, there are added sweeteners and they actually are sometimes more than a normal product! But stick a label on it saying Lactose free and bump up the price and well you have a special product! 
I got phone call today to say I have been passed onto yet another dietician that is 4 in total now, and none of them have been able to give me a good plan, they contradict each others information. However this latest dietician I am being referred to has experience in IBS but not with diabetes! But I am willing to give them a chance and see what they say. 
thanks for your help and support xx


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

CarTer*555 said:


> thank you @rebrascora and @Ljc for your comments, it is confusing, some fats can cause bloating and cramps, with IBS sufferers. I have had IBS for 35 years, since I was 20, and although some times I have to run like a lightning bolt to the loo if I eat something that upsets my IBS, I have pretty much managed it ok. however in past few years going through the menopause and having a spare tyre around my middle, and now getting diabetes, has been hard to capture weight loss pattern.
> I have tried all those so called Lactose free products, but although they have taken out the Lactose, they have increased the fat, and it isn't good fat, it is very watery too. Not much taste either. but when you look much closer to these products as I have to with the diabetes diagnosis, there are added sweeteners and they actually are sometimes more than a normal product! But stick a label on it saying Lactose free and bump up the price and well you have a special product!
> I got phone call today to say I have been passed onto yet another dietician that is 4 in total now, and none of them have been able to give me a good plan, they contradict each others information. However this latest dietician I am being referred to has experience in IBS but not with diabetes! But I am willing to give them a chance and see what they say.
> thanks for your help and support xx


That’s all you can do is give them a chance .  I really do hope this dietitian can help you.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 8, 2021)

This is not going to be any help you to yo @CarTer*555 sorry. 
But Tbh I’ve found it so much easier since 2016 when I went onto insulin.


----------



## stephen775 (May 1, 2021)

IBS I've got it so all I do is not drink milk, I drink either soya milk or almond milk, and take electrolyte tablets and if you want to lose weight then try running with IBS you go for a 5 minute run and then go to the toilet before going for something like a 20 to 30 minute run, lactose is the biggest trigger for IBS if that doesnt help search for IBS trigger foods and work out what is triggering your particular case of IBS


----------



## Xen (May 1, 2021)

In the same boat!


----------



## pink lady (May 1, 2021)

I have Crohn's Disease and like you find it hard to strike a balance which foods to eat.
I tend to use trial and error but it is very depressing, when trying to lose weight.
I think I need to see a specialist in diet but which one??


----------



## stephen775 (May 1, 2021)

If you eat high healthy fat low carb low sugar you will lose weight not gain weight because the fat in food is different from body fat so buy some soy milk or almond milk and do some strength training and then start your couch to 5km training


----------



## AspieMum (Aug 9, 2021)

stephen775 said:


> If you eat high healthy fat low carb low sugar you will lose weight not gain weight because the fat in food is different from body fat so buy some soy milk or almond milk and do some strength training and then start your couch to 5km training


Easier said than done for some of us. When my IBS is playing up I have to avoid fibre. And guess what healthy foods are full of it. Then there's my osteoarthritis (so no 5km training- not even close). Oh and I'm sole carer to 3 autistic young adults. 2 of which I can't leave home alone. White bread is almost like sugar to my diabetes.


----------



## stephen775 (Aug 10, 2021)

CarTer*555 said:


> Hello I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and newly diagnosed Type 2.
> I have been told by one dietician to increase my carbs, and fibre, but another dietician said I need to decrease my carbs and fibre. Eat more dairy and fruit and veg...
> 
> Well this is confusing.
> ...


I have IBS and peel the skin of of apples and thats the fibre gone before, I also drink coconut water, eat coconut oil and use soya milk instead of cows milk, I use probiotics and love cheese, healthy fat can be found in oily fish nuts avocado's olives cheese greek yogurt and none of these set of IBS, when I go out running I go for a 5 minute jog and then go home and go to the toilet and thats me im fine to run as much as I like, saturated fat will put weight on but healthy fat will make us lose weight and body fat and healthy fat are totally unrelated, popcorn is good to fill us up but not the sugary stuff of course, I eat heathy fat and I am as skinny as anything


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello lovely , 

I also have ibs and I’m guessing type 2 (can’t confirm that hoping to ) I have been loosing weight since I have been on low carb . Being on low carb has settled down my ibs , I don’t have flares , I’m not bloated and I’m not consitpated either , if anything it’s calmed it down a lot . I highly recommend low carb I eat veggies , berries and some other fruits that doesn’t affect sugars , full fats , protein greens , eggs , salads , pork krackles and nuts amongst other things and this doesn’t affect my ibs at all . I also do cardio and strength training aswell to help me out .


----------



## stephen775 (Aug 10, 2021)

AspieMum said:


> Easier said than done for some of us. When my IBS is playing up I have to avoid fibre. And guess what healthy foods are full of it. Then there's my osteoarthritis (so no 5km training- not even close). Oh and I'm sole carer to 3 autistic young adults. 2 of which I can't leave home alone. White bread is almost like sugar


----------



## stephen775 (Aug 10, 2021)

Insoluble fibre can make IBS worse but soluble fibre will help IBS Soluble fiber is found in oats peas beans apples citrus fruits carrots barley. Insoluble fiber. This type of fiber promotes the movement of material through your digestive system and increases stool bulk, so it can be of benefit to those who struggle with constipation or irregular stools.


----------



## VickyHW (Aug 23, 2021)

The Arla lactose free milk is just milk with lactase added so no hidden nasties. They even do an organic version but only in the semi skimmed colour. Don’t forget (unlikely I know) that situations and stress are big IBS triggers. Mine is triggered by library’s and book shops. I kid you not. Easy to avoid but I love books and browsing through them!  Probably all linked to stress during finals at Uni with hours spent in the library (well the toilets there anyway) which my pysche still remembers all these years later. Xx


----------



## NotPink (Sep 1, 2021)

CarTer*555 said:


> Hello I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and newly diagnosed Type 2.
> I have been told by one dietician to increase my carbs, and fibre, but another dietician said I need to decrease my carbs and fibre. Eat more dairy and fruit and veg...
> 
> Well this is confusing.
> ...


Hi It is frustrating to read the different diagnosis from clinicians here. I have had IBS for 30 years. It got so serious I could only maintain a bowl of rice for breakfast, lunch and dinner for 3 whole years.  Like you I could not eat grains, fruit, milk products, eggs and veggies.
I could get no real support strategies that worked from the NHS.
I did not know what to do so went to a private clinical dietician.
She got me eating some things I could not eat for years. I still can't tolerate grains.
Now I eat a carb free diet with some cooked organic veg. I can eat organic eggs. I eat cheese etc. I make an organic chicken soup of which I have a mugful every day, full of vitamins. I make it in a big pan and store it in the freezer.  I have just had blood checks from my doc on B12, cholesterol etc and all is well. 
This is not to advise you, just to share.
IBS is an umbrella term for all sorts of digestive complaints and at its worst is debilitating in terms of pain, unpredictability work and socialising. 
I was surprisingly diagnosed with pre diabetes a couple of years ago but am managing to control it by tweeking my diet and exercise.
Hope the puts another dimension on things for you. 
Good luck.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 1, 2021)

I was not diagnosed with IBS but my gut health was pretty poor pre-diagnosis and I was getting pain and cramps and bloating and frequent low output and not very satisfying toilet visits.  

Cutting the carbs right down and having more soluble fibre (psyllium and chia) and acidic foods (Apple Cider Vinegar, Balsamic, sauerkraut, kimchi, kefir, natural yoghurt and berries etc) has made a huge difference to my gut health and regularity and comfort of bowel movement. I would say that my gut health is better now at nearly 60, than it has been for most of my life. Now I have a single movement in the morning of good sized, well formed "floaters" Sorry TMI I know  but I can tell you it feels sooo good to have healthy bowel movements!
It makes a big difference to mental health as well as physical health when your gut and bowel is happy, so I would encourage you to experiment with low carb, soluble fibre and acidic foods and perhaps more fat, to see what works for you. I would just like to add that I enjoy my food now probably more than I did before. I do have to give it much more thought though.


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Sep 27, 2021)

CarTer*555 said:


> Hello I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and newly diagnosed Type 2.
> I have been told by one dietician to increase my carbs, and fibre, but another dietician said I need to decrease my carbs and fibre. Eat more dairy and fruit and veg...
> 
> Well this is confusing.
> ...


Have you looked at the low- FODMAP diet?  It can be fattening also but you might pick up some of the foods that can help you. You can also get a dietician from your area to help with it , if you’re lucky.  It’s tells which food and parts of foods to avoid. It can be quite a radical change. I don’t do it now. I get treatment for stomach. Good luck. Included a very short explanation and could explain why some people are intolerant to carbs and don’t need  to exclude all of them . I think it’s elimination, from what I remember, then reintroduce foods to see what causes the problem.  With me I’ve, elimínated  most  red meats except for tiny  amounts.


----------



## AspieMum (Oct 4, 2021)

CarTer*555 said:


> Hello I have IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome) and newly diagnosed Type 2.
> I have been told by one dietician to increase my carbs, and fibre, but another dietician said I need to decrease my carbs and fibre. Eat more dairy and fruit and veg...
> 
> Well this is confusing.
> ...


I know the problem all too well. Sorry I don't have any answers. Struggling with it too.


----------

